# Saudi Millionaire "accidently" Falls Onto Victim. Beats Rape charges.



## WhatInThe (Dec 16, 2015)

London. A Saudi millionaire beats rape charges by claiming he "accidently" falls onto & penetrates victim. He 'tripped' and fell onto victim on couch.

http://nypost.com/2015/12/16/saudi-millionaire-beats-rape-charge-after-claiming-he-fell-into-teen/

A jury aquitted him in 30 minutes.

HUH???


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 16, 2015)

Has Cosby tried that defense?


----------



## Debby (Dec 16, 2015)

Well if Julien Assange doesn't get off by pointing out that the women he had sex with consented initially, maybe he could try this one.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 16, 2015)

If this slime can accidentally penetrate someone, they both must be mutants.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2015)

I played Frisbee golf once while I was drunk but never got a hole-in-one ...


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 16, 2015)

Yes Philly, frisbee, like pole vaulting, clearly benefit from having a clear head.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2015)

I just can't believe this guy got away with this, but then I shouldn't be surprised - money talks.


----------



## imp (Dec 16, 2015)

Wonder how much it cost him?   imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2015)

imp said:


> Wonder how much it cost him?   imp



Probably not as much as a jail sentence ...


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 16, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I just can't believe this guy got away with this, but then I shouldn't be surprised - money talks.



Evidently it talks pretty loudly in this case.  This is the stupidest defense I've ever heard.  Gimme a break!!  Accidental sex???


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 16, 2015)

Isn't there an old saying   "she fell pregnant"    That must be the female version.. she accidently fell on a penis.. and whoopsie...


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Evidently it talks pretty loudly in this case.  This is the stupidest defense I've ever heard.  Gimme a break!!  Accidental sex???



I've had accidental sex before but we always apologized to each other in the morning. 

Seriously - I just can't believe it.



QuickSilver said:


> Isn't there an old saying   "she fell pregnant"    That must be the female version.. she accidently fell on a penis.. and whoopsie...



Yeah, there's also an old saying "falling on your sword" - I think they both apply here ...


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 16, 2015)

Obviously he has balance issues, perhaps yoga or ballet? Or if all else fails, penile reduction surgery?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Obviously he has balance issues, perhaps yoga or ballet? Or if all else fails, penile reduction surgery?



Castration might be a better medical solution ...


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 16, 2015)

The article say his penis "may" have accidentaly been poking through his underwear as he tripped. So a trip/fall takes about once second in which his pants came down and penis 'worked' his way through his underwear, all in about a second or so-uh huh.

What does this guy do for a living or what company does he own or work for?


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 16, 2015)

Or aversion therapy, with a taser. Pleeeeez may I use him as a test subject for revenge,oops, I mean behavioural modification experiments? I promise to return him alive, Philly, more or less.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 16, 2015)

Poked through, eh ? Good reason to wear boxers.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 16, 2015)

Just as stunning as the story was the 30 minute verdict. It sounds like the defense blamed/shamed the victim rather skillfully as distasteful as it is. Or maybe this guy did pay to have certain evidence and tactics allowed in court.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 16, 2015)

Even in "ordinary" rape cases, the conviction rate sucks if the victim is not injured. Often, rather than pressing charges, the situation is quietly resolved through vigilante justice of some sort. At least in cases I have run across. That also poses a raft of problems of course.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Or aversion therapy, with a taser. Pleeeeez may I use him as a test subject for revenge,oops, I mean behavioural modification experiments? I promise to return him alive, Philly, more or less.



I'll supply the taser ... I've got a police-model 53,000,000-volt stunner that needs a good workout ...


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 16, 2015)

Oooooooh.


----------



## mitchezz (Dec 17, 2015)

Entirely plausible. Just like when I was sleep walking with my arms out in front of me. I accidentally walked into my ex husband and my hands ended up around his neck. He claimed I tried to wring his neck.......as if!!!!!


----------



## Cookie (Dec 17, 2015)

Totally gross story --- millionaires and their unruly bits - and the judge is no better to buy that lame excuse.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 17, 2015)

I guess a jury bought it.  Good grief!


----------



## 911 (Dec 17, 2015)

I wanted to reply to this thread yesterday, but this is so ridiculous that I couldn't think of anything to write, except this is another reason why I would consider hiring trained jurors for certain offenses and civil suits. This is imaginable to me to also happen in the U.S. I have seen some really lousy jury verdicts, not just because I disagreed with them, but because in most cases that I have seen where the jurors got it wrong, I think they did not understand what the issue was and how to apply the law. I base my sentiment on the fact of what jurors have said during post trial interviews.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 17, 2015)

I just can't believe a jury could be this stupid!  Seriously!  Presumably most of them know how sex works . . . . and I assume it works the same for the Saudis.  Perhaps a bit of jury tampering, in some form or another.  I would be very interested in knowing the jurors' thought processes in reaching this absurd verdict.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2015)

Is anyone checking the validity of this story? Maybe there's hope....


----------



## jujube (Dec 17, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> I guess a jury bought it.  Good grief!



....or he bought the jury.


----------



## jujube (Dec 17, 2015)

I was walking through the kitchen today, tripped and my mouth fell on a cupcake.  Twice.  I'm sooo clumsy.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 17, 2015)

I trip over my mouth a lot, so far haven't landed on a cupcake.


----------



## Bee (Dec 17, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Is anyone checking the validity of this story? Maybe there's hope....



In all the English papers I have read on this case, there isn't actually any evidence from the girl printed apart from accusing the man of attempted rape, the full story/evidence hasn't been printed, only the  sensational bit to sell newspapers.

I would be asking myself what on earth is an eighteen year old girl doing going with a 24 year old friend to meet the man in an exclusive night club and then going back to his apartment......was the attraction of his money involved???

As regards the jury and suggesting they were bought, that in itself is a very serious accusation and people suggesting that is committing an offence under the U.K.slander/libel laws.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 17, 2015)

Bee said:


> As regards the jury and suggesting they were bought, that in itself is a very serious accusation and people suggesting that is committing an offence under the U.K.slander/libel laws.



So there are no free speech laws there?


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 18, 2015)

Oooops seems to be in style.

Ex professional athlete-My wife slipped and not shoved during foreplay.

http://pagesix.com/2015/12/17/ex-gi...oreplay/?_ga=1.200606126.1682289831.145037185

 I still want more information with this Saudi millionaire case.


----------

